# Rhinox Question



## xcooperx (Jun 24, 2006)

i have a new Rhinox 2000, just wondering cause i plug in the Presssurized co2 and and the micro bubbles is going out on one side of the diffuser and not on the whole white ceramic, is this normal, i have 3bps


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Crank it up and see if bubbles come out from the entire disc.

Same thing happened to a glass diffuser I had...cranked it up real high and when I saw bubbles come out from most of the disc, I dropped it back down to 3-4bps and everything looks good.


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 24, 2006)

i did your suggestion, now im getting small to medium bubbles and not a mist, its still bubbling on one part and not the whole disk


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 24, 2006)

Some of it is Mist and most are small to medium bubbles if i know the bubbles are look like that, i should buy airstone
Thats 4 BPS


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

some of mine are like that too and what i did was soak in peroxide and then hit it with a few spurts of compressed air.


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 24, 2006)

hydrogen peroxide? how you did that, can you put the step by step procedure


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

fill cup with peroxide halfway and the other half water.
let soak for a few days
usually it will allow the mix to leak into the diffuser and then just hook it up or blow it out with compressed air and then hook it up. 

also what i like to do but probably isnt possible for everyone is hook the diffuser to a power brake bleeder that i have at work for cars and it will apply a killer suction to the diffuser and actually suck water/peroxide through the ceramic disc and out the inlet and then i blow it out with compressed air and cylce that for a few times and then hook it up. this route is much faster and gets better results easier.


----------



## wiste (Feb 10, 2006)

The following is a description related to another air diffuser product that may be applicable.
Disconnect the air feed line from the pressurized CO2.
Drop the diffuser into a glass or bowl of fresh water.
Suck about ten inches of water from the glass into the airline line slowly and then expel it by blowing air into the line.
Repeat this operation five times. The air diffuser is now ready to use.


----------



## LindaC (Nov 7, 2005)

Mine did that when I first purchased it and then I soaked it in straight bleach for 15 minutes and rinsed very very well and now it's working good.


----------

